# Hilason english saddles - junk?



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

Hilason saddles are junk PERIOD.....stay away from them.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

The only good reviews I've heard about them are from people who don't know any better.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

Ah well  they make a decent saddle pad so I was hopin maybe they got something else right too!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

I have one believe it or not. Im not a fan of the stirrup straps (you cant pull them up like ive seen others do) but ill admit i only bought it to trail ride my thoroughbred in because i dont like riding her western. It is fine and comfortable for the two or three times a week when i use it.


----------

